# HAPPY HALLOWEEN!! from chiwi and jumba



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

hope you enjoy  

of course jumba wouldn't stay still for more than one picture lol and forget putting him in the pumpkin he was not a happy camper lol!


























there would have been more pictures but jumba thinks it's better to play with the camera then pose for the camera....










and after they were in bed looking at me like, ok is it nap time now?


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

OMG THEY ARE SO CUTE!!!!

Jumba looks like he's smiling in both pictures! That's so sweet!

And Chiwi is always looking precious! I love that one of her in the pumpkin! 

They look the same size!! Chiwi is such a tiny little thing!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Those are great pics, they are really beautiful chis. :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

happy halloween ,chiwi and jumba :wave: you both look so cute 

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

CooperChi said:


> OMG THEY ARE SO CUTE!!!!
> 
> Jumba looks like he's smiling in both pictures! That's so sweet!
> 
> ...



lmao yep my 3 1/2 month chi is the same size as my 10 month old chi! an ounce or 2 under 3 pounds each hehehe..... 


notice jumba's naked neck *giggles* he's blowing coat like crazy!!! and he's a baldy neck.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> happy halloween ,chiwi and jumba :wave: you both look so cute
> 
> kisses nat


your pumpkin pics inspired me nat :wave: but we haven't gotten real ones yet so i used kylie's plastic pumpkin lol.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Great pics, I love both your chi's but Jumba has alot of character and is so cute.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> Great pics, I love both your chi's but Jumba has alot of character and is so cute.


thanks :wave: 
as far as character and personality goes, chiwi is the dainty prissy one and jumba is the clownish jokester one lol. they both are totally into kissing anyone and everyone though lol.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Jayne said:


> Those are great pics, they are really beautiful chis. :wave:



aw thanks! 
i'm pretty fond of tyson too :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thats so sweet, Triny and Smiffy are so different aswell but do all the fighting and kissing thing also.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Great pics! That last one especially is just too stinkin' cute. What a couple of whackos. :lol:


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Great pics! That last one especially is just too stinkin' cute. What a couple of whackos. :lol:


I agree! That last one is adorable. What a pair of cuties!


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Jumba and Chiwi are sooo cute!! I love the pumpkin picture.... it's like "Mom really... do I have to be in here?"


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Happy halloween from Stitchy to his wolf bro and the gorgeous Chiwi  wow Jumba's grown sooo much


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Adorable pic's...that last one is so sweet...they really compliment each other !


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw thanks everyone chiwi and jumba are getting big heads now!!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cute little Hallohuahua's!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Awwww...they're both sooooooo cute! Chiwi doesn't look like he's too happy in the pumpkin....lol. It sounds like Jumba's got a personality like Taco. Little jokester.....always feisty! Cute....cute.....cute!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

MYCHIBABY said:


> Awwww...they're both sooooooo cute! Chiwi doesn't look like he's too happy in the pumpkin....lol. It sounds like Jumba's got a personality like Taco. Little jokester.....always feisty! Cute....cute.....cute!


lol chiwi didn't mind being in the pumpkin, it was jumba that she was annoyed with, he was barking at her lol her being in the pumpkin made him nervous or something he kept running around looking so worried and barking like mad! he stopped soon as i took her out lol.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Happy halloween you guys....nice pictures,really like the third one with his eyes closed :wave:


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

How adorable! How old are they again?!?


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Those are so cute! In the first one, Chiwi's sporting that attitude. And in the second, she looks like she's doing the "Whaaaaaat?!" raised eyebrow thing. And Jumba's totally making this emote:  Just minus the teeth and one big smile. They're both great!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

How cute lol very expressive faces


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks everyone  i'm so proud of my 2 cuties :wave: it's funny to think but jumba always looks like that, all smiley and goofy like hehe and chiwi usually has a serious diva attitude look on her face, but i tell you it's just a mask cause she is a love bug too!


shan chiwi is 10 months old (11 november 18th) and jumba is going to be 4 months old november 5th (what's that about a week or so.... i don't know what today is even lol.)


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> shan chiwi is 10 months old (11 november 18th) and jumba is going to be 4 months old november 5th (what's that about a week or so.... i don't know what today is even lol.)


I thought that was the case! Chiwi is going through her awkward "tweens" when her fur is growing out, but is still in that in beTWEEN stage where it's uneven all over!  Charley went through that stage. They're so cute, but at the same time rather "gangley" like a teenager! I don't think I've seen short haired chi's do that, just long haired ones! It's SOOOO adorable!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

EdukatedRedHed said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > shan chiwi is 10 months old (11 november 18th) and jumba is going to be 4 months old november 5th (what's that about a week or so.... i don't know what today is even lol.)
> ...


lol yep that's the stage hehehe... her coat is coming in very nicely though, nice and thick around the neck, tail and pants.... i can't wait for her coat to look like charley's!!! jumba's going through the blowing puppy coat naked neck stage, please tell me char had gone through that one? i don't remember chiwi looking this funny, almost t-rex like lol!


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't remember the t-rex phase! I can't even picture what you're talking about b/c I didn't see anything weird going on with Jumba!  

I do, however, remember how I looked back at Charley's pics when he was in his Tweens and thought to myself "Oh gosh, I'm going to be one of THOSE parents who thinks their son/daughter is beautiful when they're ugly!" I swear, Charley was UGLY in his tweens! I think Chiwi is cute though. Maybe it's a girl/boy thing? :shock: 

Here's Charley in his "Tween's"


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

WOW! I just noticed how Charley's head/face looks JUST like Snoopys (except the furry ears) in that first picture! I need to go play with pics of them in photoshop!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

lol he does look silly, but handsome too! chiwi has a lot more hair then charley in that photo, she always had a lot of coat even when she was blowing puppy coat... i can only find one pic of her in her tweenie stage.. but i have to upload it.. here's jumba before the blowing coat started 











and now look at his neck lol notice the difference?


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh yes, I remember that stage. I'll have to find pics and post them tomorrow!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

ok here's chiwi as she was blowing puppy coat (not naked like jumba lol)










and here she is when her tweener fur started coming in (you can't tell the body but you can see the ears and the ruff around the neck)











i think he might be so naked because he's blue? i heard the blues go through weird coat stages.... beats me... i think it's cute though lol. i love the puppy stage when they are fluffy lil bears and the naked stage and the awkward teen stage hehe....


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

Happy Halloween, Chiwi and Jumba,Mandy and Kylie,too :wave: :wave: :wave:Really cute pics!


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Aww Jumba looks so vunerable in those pictures! Maybe it's cause he's tired huh?

Chiwi looks very alert where you shouting "chiwi hunni"" to get a pic? Hee hee she looks like she's lookin at u coz ur callin her !

Jumba looks like he's lost his puppy fat - boo hoo bring on the chubby boy - he was way cute - still is but i just loved that chubby wee face  :wave:


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

happy halloween to you guys too! <3bobo and mommy


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Wonderful pics Mandy! Chiwi is such a perfect little model and Jumba is so adorable. I loooove that last pic. It's absolutely the sweetest!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Awwww... they are so cute!!! I love that last picture with their little heads tilted the same direction. Happy Halloween to you all too!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

LovelyChiPupz said:


> Aww Jumba looks so vunerable in those pictures! Maybe it's cause he's tired huh?
> 
> Chiwi looks very alert where you shouting "chiwi hunni"" to get a pic? Hee hee she looks like she's lookin at u coz ur callin her !
> 
> Jumba looks like he's lost his puppy fat - boo hoo bring on the chubby boy - he was way cute - still is but i just loved that chubby wee face  :wave:


i was talking to chiwi i think i was just saying "chiwi ignore your brother and look at the camera pretty girl!!!" 

jumba's body is starting to come together now, he's got a waistline lol no more round body.... he's still a little chunker but not as roly poly hehe.....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

to get that last pic i made elephent noises to get them both to look at me at the same time lol...


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

how cute!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> Cute little Hallohuahua's!


hehe. ditto!

and I just love the one with their heads cocked. "huh?" lol


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwww too cute!! Those pics are so great! Chiwi is a lovely lil lady!! and Jumba is such a cute lil cuddly boy!!! xxx


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Aww Mandy, those are such cute pictures!! =) I love the one of both of them...their heads are tilted the same way!  I hope they have a great halloween!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Those are adorable pictures! They are both so cute!


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

lol you see mandy i knew that chi look - when you talk to them they tilt their head - sooooooo adorable! My bro whilstles and the dogs really move their heads from side to side - i love it when they do that  :wave:


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Those pics really brought a smile to my face....they are both so adorable!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks


----------

